# Trailer Bunk Ramps



## saggyman (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a tracker grizzly 1448 and found a new awesome lake to fish, but they only allow hand launching, so you can only back your wheels up to the water on the ramp.

Has anyone every made bunk ramps that extend off the rear? That way it can hang off the back and connect with a 45 and allow for easy loading and unloading. I was looking at roller trailers but I don't want my hull to get damaged.

Not sure what mods I can do to make launching and loading easy.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 11, 2015)

Might consider a tilt trailer, or an additional set of bunks that tilt so that you can flip them down to get the boat started on the trailer. Suggest using those bunk slicks as well. GL


----------

